# Brute Force 750 pilot jet question



## Rockerdon (Sep 27, 2010)

Hello everyone. Been working on a Brute Force 750 for someone and its doing what seems like is a common problem with these machines, carb problems. Anyway I have read many posts here and I am quite sure bumping the pilot jets up to #40 is the ticket, anyone know a part number for them? Or have a good place to buy them at? Thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I believe they are N424-74C / #40 and I get all my jets from PJ motorsports. If you are having a leaning problem from a bit above idle to about 1800 RPM because of an aftermarket CDI like a Dynateck, then the #40s will fix. Them and shimming my stock needles with 40 thousands shims for above 1800 to WOT fixed mine.


----------



## Rockerdon (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah its lean, doing the pop and sputter up through the rear carb mostly. Cleaned the carbs 2 times and found nothing in them, syncronized them and still doing it. Checked valves and they were fine. It has a dynateck, a Supertrapp slip-on, FMF jet kit, and a K&N. Thanks for the part number, sure hope this does the trick, I'll let ya know.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

I ordered the pilot jets from a 650/700 prairie. They are #40's. We have an assortment of aftermarket pilots and the 40's we had wouldnt fit in the carbs so I just ordered the stock kawi pilots for the prairie. Works great. Also depending on what yr the brute is yer working on, the 05's had a prob of back firing through the airbox. Basically the made the needle smaller on the vacuum slide on the front carb. That fixed the prob.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

So what pilots do the 750 have std.....38? Just curious b'cause my 650 sra had 40's std and I had to go up to 42's.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes....the 750's have 38's stock.


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

x2 on that


----------



## Rockerdon (Sep 27, 2010)

First off thanks for the hook up with PJ motorsports. I got the #40 pilot jets in and after it warmed up it idles great, and is great up to mid. Now I've got a pop and crack going on in the mid range. I have 150 front and 155 in the rear for the mains. In this kit I have it came with larger main jets, do you think going up to say 155f and 160r would be more effective than dropping the clip on the needle to the 3rd notch down instead of the 4th? Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Rockerdon said:


> First off thanks for the hook up with PJ motorsports. I got the #40 pilot jets in and after it warmed up it idles great, and is great up to mid. Now I've got a pop and crack going on in the mid range. I have 150 front and 155 in the rear for the mains. In this kit I have it came with larger main jets, do you think going up to say 155f and 160r would be more effective than dropping the clip on the needle to the 3rd notch down instead of the 4th? Anyone have any thoughts on this?


I would try going to the 4th notch from the top first. If that doesn't do it, then go up one size on the mains and drop a notch on the pin. I had the same issue and it cleared with raising the needle 40 thousands.


----------

